# [SOLVED] PS CS5 error message at Preferences



## Minna (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I've got a problem with my Photoshop and couldn't find any answer by Googling so you guys seem to be my last resort 

I'm using PS CS5 on Windows XP in VirtualBox (Zorin OS is my host system on my laptop). 

It works nice but I'm getting an error message saying "_An integer between 96 and 90 is required. Closest value inserted_" when I click on Performance in the Preferences dialog. Once the error message pops up, it won't go away regardless of how many times I click OK, I need to force quit PS. 

Never got this error message when I was running CS5 under Windows 7 some time ago.

Any ideas what to do since I can't access any options in the Performance dialog?

Thanks a lot


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PS CS5 error message at Preferences*

I think the error message is related to the scratch disk settings, possibly due to low RAM or running CS5 in a virtual machine.

Are you using a different drive or partition for your scratch disk?

How much total RAM have you got, how much is free when running XP in VirtualBox, and how much RAM have you allowed for Photoshop in the options? If you're using 32-bit XP, Photoshop can only use a maximum of 1.7gb so make sure the setting isn't too high.

If the problem is being caused by an incompatibility with CS5 and VirtualBox, have you considered dual-booting with XP and Linux? This would give you more RAM for Photoshop to work with.


----------



## Minna (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: PS CS5 error message at Preferences*

Problem solved 

I used only about 300MB for Windows and obviously it wasn't enough, giving it 400MB solved the issue. Guess I need to get more RAM now 

So far I haven't encountered any other problems between CS5 and VB, everything runs fine and even faster than under Win7 (I use the virtual XP for CS5 only, for everything else... there's Zorin )

Thanks for help! Hope this will help others who encounter the same problem.


----------

